# Robbie can you wrap.....



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Are the words that are very common at VM HQ 

But when James came in for a couple of bits I was more than wetting myself when he asked me to wrap his GF's shoes :nervous:

So you know me, I love a challange and not to let a great customer down this is what we did :thumbsup:

























I still PMSL when I see these pics :thumbsup:


Robbie


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

That guy must have a serious carbon fetish!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lol....very good!


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thats HOT!!!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

please let there be a part 2 to this thread


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

That must be for a tall girl I suspect :nervous: look at the size of them platforms 

I hope youe washed your hands with soap and water aftre though


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Taking orders now....


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> Taking orders now....


They look very nice. How much to wrap the shoes?


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

I just noticed they are made in Brazil....this is too good to be true


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

That's my wife's christmas present sorted.:clap:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

So shoe's are a good start, now we need the feet and legs that go into them please. LOL


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

You sure they ain't his?


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Whats the warranty position on them heals and do they have to be serviced every 6 shopping sprees....


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

...and do they improve the kitchen-to-bedroom times at all? :chuckle:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> That guy must have a serious carbon fetish!


Just for the record it wasn't me - but god it is a good idea.......


----------

